

Here’s Why Apple Decided To Overcharge For iPad Mini - mandeepj
http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/daily-ticker/report-why-apple-decided-overcharge-ipad-mini-165230978.html

======
headShrinker
Interesting... they are trying to control demand because their supply is weak.
Very plausible. This means the price might drop a few months from now.

